# Mt. Everest



## Adkpk (Sep 2, 2006)

This is me. That's Everest at my right shoulder. 18,000 ft all by myself. I recommend this trek for anyone. Young, old. All you need to do is get over the $1500. plane fare and the rest is downhill. You can rent the equipment over there, cheap. It's a must see for anyone going out to venture in the world. Not sure about the political climate these days this was 1995. Bob


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 2, 2006)

That's fabulous! I've been to 14 thou, and there ain't much air up there!


----------



## l2edneck (Sep 2, 2006)

Very cool.looks like you were enjoying yerself.


----------



## Steve128 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Good Job !*



> 18,000 ft all by myself.



Most impressive.


----------



## B-Edwards (Sep 3, 2006)

Adrpk ,very nice I've been out west skiing Summit county , Tahoe area and a few others. Not nearly as high as you though , did you feel you were king of the world? It had to be an awsome feeling whatever it was. Congrats to you.


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 3, 2006)

Awesome feeling definitely, yes. This is a pic of how you get there. Or how to get near there. Two days hike to like 9,000 ft then three days to acclimatize then another 4 days to the top. Took me 3 days to get back.


----------



## B-Edwards (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm jealous,, Like when i saw the Redwoods life changing I'm sure. Post more pics please.


----------



## Rotax Robert (Sep 12, 2006)

You only had another 11,029 feet to go for christs-sake...Post a few more pics please.

Rotax


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 12, 2006)

OK that is how you get there. This is how I got there. I heard about the landing strip before I bought a ticket, so I decided to pay a few dollars more and take the helicopter. I walked down to the end of the runway to verify some stories, turned out true. There were a pile of wrecked planes at the end of the runway.


----------



## B-Edwards (Sep 13, 2006)

Thank you sir, now more pics please.


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 14, 2006)

Along the way.


----------

